# The Next beginning?



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

WELL, lets hope this week is the next beginning for out ice season here in NE Ohio. Next Monday they are calling for a low of 15. Maybe we can be back out there by the end of the month? and maybe, just maybe we can have a hard freeze with a full month of February ICE?? Lets hope so gentlemen, ICE ICE BABY!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ice off the majority of mogadore so taking the boat out tommrow till it starts to ice back up


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fishingful said:


> ice off the majority of mogadore so taking the boat out tommrow till it starts to ice back up


Is it open by the boathouse?? Thinking of givin it a shot tomorrow if it is..I'm stuck on shore for the rest of the winter unless we get some ice again.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Came out this morning to a good hard freeze. All the water in the yard was gone and the ground was crispy. If this keeps up we may have ice by Sunday or Monday. Here's hoping. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

long range forecast is in our favor! should be making clear, hard ice within the week and many lakes should fish by next weekend...hope i am right!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

No snow and cold temps should equal good ice by the 26th on most waters hopefully some above ground action 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

gonna try for some steelhead till we get good ice again... i suck at catching steelhead so lets hope it freezes fast! lol

steelhead fever... where should me and my buddy go for some steel tomorrow? you seem to know what you are doing! we have gone about 4-5 times a year the last 3 years and get skunked every time! thinking about the conny.... looks like it will fish tomorrow....pm me if you want since this really isnt hardwater relevant... thanks


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm already seeing skim ice on a pond at work and carters lake on howe rd. won't be long till were back walking on water. JON


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks good. I'd love to get on the ice before heading down to the keys in March.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

My guess small 1-5 acre ponds will be safe come the 25th in North Ohio.

So next weekend hopefully it will start.

Icefishing is one of my favorite things to do and 1/36th of my estimated life has passed by since Ive been out there. ...  (feb 2011)


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking good for ice building in the future. Seeing 20s and teens for highs and single digits for lows. Fingers crossed if we dont get much snow, it should build pretty darn quick next week. Any news on the ice on the eastern bigger lakes? Looking to hit berlin or skeeter next weekend.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jiggin'fool said:


> gonna try for some steelhead till we get good ice again... i suck at catching steelhead so lets hope it freezes fast! lol
> 
> steelhead fever... where should me and my buddy go for some steel tomorrow? you seem to know what you are doing! we have gone about 4-5 times a year the last 3 years and get skunked every time! thinking about the conny.... looks like it will fish tomorrow....pm me if you want since this really isnt hardwater relevant... thanks


Im hoping for a chance at steelhead through the ice this year , if theres enough ice and i can find out when to go

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Forecast is really looking good, surprised OGF is't freaking out over it (or does everyone just know it's coming). I know I am I can't wait to get back out on the ice. We have some VERY cold temps coming. I've been watching this arctic air like a weather junky since I first posted about it for once accuweather was right about this system. 

I'm hoping everything skims over good tonight and builds slowly into the weekend and we don't get much snow, we could have 5-6 inches by next weekend depending on where you are...maybe. 

Here's a forecast for Akron. 

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH0008


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

No one is freaking out because this song and dance has gotten old. Along with the OGF effect. If we say its going to freeze then usually it doesn't. I agree, the cold is coming, but we also see heavy wind 20-30 and they are tentatively calling for 50% of snow for 10 days. Time will tell, and I have everything crossed so as to be icing on top soon. BTW- stop looking at accuweather!!!  I also agree tho, you can hear a pin drop around here lately. There will be ice, lets have a positive collected effort that its thicker than we need it.....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep Yep. I've been scouring the interwebz at all weather sites to come up with a collective forecast, during open water fishing I NEVER look at Accuweather but Weather.com and Accu are the only ones that write stories about what's coming so I was forced to look I'm josing to fish! as everyone is. 

Accuweather still sucks and always will, we are close enough now to see the forecast on TV but even then what do they know, I get my weather from my truck in the morning and the last time I let my dog out for the night if it's cold I know it will build and has built


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am seeing lots of snow in the forecast........it looks like its going to snow during our coldest days in the next 10 days. Its gonna slow down the ice building big time. The ice is not going to be clear at all. So it will take double the thickness than clear to support you. I say 2 weeks before i even have 5 inches of cloudy ice. Weather was spot on for last weeks meltoff......hopefully its spot on for the cold front coming (except for 50 degrees on saturday lol).


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The snow that is forcasted isn't anything major, forecast says relatively dry typically when it gets really cold it doesn't snow much, they are only calling for 30% for the snow days. 44 on saturday for cleveland and akron low of 24 at night, it will hit the 40's for a few hours during the day, it won't hurt any ice that builds tonight through saturday. 

You live your life glass is half empty don't you? Every single ice post your in is negative, guess what we got out last time it froze and we'll get out this time.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> we got out last time it froze and we'll get out this time.


Except this time it will be the real Ohio ice season and not the early teaser. This groundhog says "six more weeks of winter!".


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> The snow that is forcasted isn't anything major, forecast says relatively dry typically when it gets really cold it doesn't snow much, they are only calling for 30% for the snow days. 44 on saturday for cleveland and akron low of 24 at night, it will hit the 40's for a few hours during the day, it won't hurt any ice that builds tonight through saturday.
> 
> You live your life glass is half empty don't you? Every single ice post your in is negative, guess what we got out last time it froze and we'll get out this time.


But K, that one was a positive one. And yes, half empty leaving room for ice!!


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

That's funny 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I like all your guys style of thinking! Someone's been hanging out with Carlson!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Cold Temps and a lower percent chance of snow for the Cleveland area for the next week or so. That"s about as good as it gets.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Don't get me wrong i'm all for some ice....just tired of no ice, then barely fishable ice, to spring thaw.......

Maybe I'll just stay in Wisconsin, been up here all week.....10 inches of black ice. These guys are spoiled saying they don't even go out till they can drive the truck on the ice. I've only seen one other shanty all week.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That because they are spoiled Carpman ! We don't need 10" of clear "black" ice. In Ohio 4" and we're good to go ! If we wanted fishing to be easy we would go to the fish market, which you must do on a consistant basis in the winter.

You see, ice fishing isn't about catching the fish, so much as it is about the experiences obtained along the way. Helping your buddy put ski's on his shanty "in July", or figuring how to turn a paint roller tray into an awesome Mr. Buddy cooktop , while drinking a beer in August. Or how about this one ! Traveling 461 miles, with a bunch of guys you don't know, to fish in a lake you have never seen, in a town you've never heard of. And...OMG we even have to spend money to do this......LOL.....it's all about the experiences, friends made, and total relaxation on the ice.

So...to my friends I haven't met yet. I'm looking forward to our 461 mile journey north in a couple weeks ! And you know what..... if we have a freak 80 degree warm up and a swarm of locust hits the shoreline............I'll bring the SPF30 and OFF, just in case !!!!! 

So cheer up Carpboy ! Before you know it, you'll be 85, crapping your underware and still yelling about ice fishermen, and still.....nobody will care. LOL !

Looking forward to the adventure guys ! Soon, we'll be walking on Michigan water, drilling, jigging and having the time of our lives !

Lovin


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

lovin life said:


> That because they are spoiled Carpman ! We don't need 10" of clear "black" ice. In Ohio 4" and we're good to go ! If we wanted fishing to be easy we would go to the fish market, which you must do on a consistant basis in the winter.
> 
> You see, ice fishing isn't about catching the fish, so much as it is about the experiences obtained along the way. Helping your buddy put ski's on his shanty "in July", or figuring how to turn a paint roller tray into an awesome Mr. Buddy cooktop , while drinking a beer in August. Or how about this one ! Traveling 461 miles, with a bunch of guys you don't know, to fish in a lake you have never seen, in a town you've never heard of. And...OMG we even have to spend money to do this......LOL.....it's all about the experiences, friends made, and total relaxation on the ice.
> 
> ...


A+ Buddy!!!!! Cant' wait!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be heading up to Houghton Lake the first weekend in Feb. Need ice if we aren't getting it here.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Got the day off tomorrow so gonna go for some steelies. Still like to grab an ice report out east if possible. Looking like good ice building coming up and wondering if any base got started. Lokking at next weekend hopefully for berlin or skeeter


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I see rain in the forecast next Friday. I really hope that turns to snow or just goes away. Hopefully the ice will stay good through it.


Looks like the forecast for rain already changed. SWEET!

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> That because they are spoiled Carpman ! We don't need 10" of clear "black" ice. In Ohio 4" and we're good to go ! If we wanted fishing to be easy we would go to the fish market, which you must do on a consistant basis in the winter.
> 
> You see, ice fishing isn't about catching the fish, so much as it is about the experiences obtained along the way. Helping your buddy put ski's on his shanty "in July", or figuring how to turn a paint roller tray into an awesome Mr. Buddy cooktop , while drinking a beer in August. Or how about this one ! Traveling 461 miles, with a bunch of guys you don't know, to fish in a lake you have never seen, in a town you've never heard of. And...OMG we even have to spend money to do this......LOL.....it's all about the experiences, friends made, and total relaxation on the ice.
> 
> ...


LIKE^^^^^^ amen, ICE ICE BABY!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> i'm already seeing skim ice on a pond at work and carters lake on howe rd. won't be long till were back walking on water. JON


those pond's are now open water, today.s warm temps and high wind's did'nt help  but that's all gonna change..... think i seen a high of 7 on wed's, my kind of weather, JON


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I watch the forecast close every year and Just now looking at the next month forecast on accuweather.com I am thinking I need to get my gear ready for about a week and a half from now. And I would guess we will be on the ice in late Feb still. If we can avoid a warm rain or heavy snow the next two weeks.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I stopped by Mark's with 2 of my sons today. I finally purchased one of his Arctic Armor suits. Now WE NEED ICE lol! So here's hoping, the snow is light and the ice builds fast.


Joe


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with you as we'll mark. I'm from Minnesota and I didn't wait until I could drive a truck out I. I was always the first person on the lake I lived on every year on 3-4 inches. It was just a lifestyle for me and will be here as well even though the season doesn't last as long. Ice fishing or any fishing for that matter isn't about the number of fish a guy can catch its about the adventure, time with family and friends, and the memories made. I have gone out many times and either got skunked or caught a few little dinks but every year I keep going back to it and my equipment always has something new. 


Carpman, if your just going to keep posting negative comments just keep them to yourself. No1 on here wants to hear the negativity it's an ice fishing forum and your bringing that negative vibe to the Wrong group of guys if you want ice then what is the point of posting what you have on here so far???


Bring on the ice!!!!!!!!!


Justin


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

No more negative comments......see you guys on the farm ponds saturday morning.....


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm holdin you to that one carpman! I need to get my Jesus on! (Walkin on water)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

